# new (updated) article this week - the Comprehensive Timeshare Purchase Checklist!



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2013)

Written back in 99, and updated again in 03...this was overdue for an overhaul.

Im sure im missing lots of other items as well, so chime in and ill begin adding!

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_purchase_checklist.html


----------



## rhonda (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd suggest breaking up Resort item #4 into two separate questions.  The notion of transferable/non-transferable rights should be its own question with possibly higher priority than asking about free/discounted activities.



> 4.        Are any activities or amenities available free or at a reduced rate (e.g., golf, skiing, water sports, children’s programs, spa visits)?  Do these rights transfer with the sale, and can I transfer them again if I sell the unit?



Also, should the Resort section also include an item for ROFR?  "Does this resort hold Right of First Refusal (ROFR) when ownership is transferred?  Is there a time limit on the resort's evaluation period?  Resort contact (person or department) overseeing the ROFR process?"


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2013)

good tips, added!


----------

